# Help with new labs



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Looking for advice on new labs. On 100 levo I was at a TSH of .727 and feeling hyper. Endo reduced me to 88 and felt better, but not right. Low pulse and some fatigue, goiter seems larger. On 88 for about 5 weeks and here were my latest results: TSH 3.010, T4 free 1.50 ng/dl range .82 to 1.77, T3 free 2.8pg/ml range 2.0-4.4, Total T3 89 ng/dl range 71-180, T3 uptake 27%. TPO antibodies 226 IU/ml (down from 1980 when I was first diagnosed). Endo has me taking two 100 pills and 5 88 per week (getting me to 640 per week). That has just started last Saturday, so still has a long time to adjust.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 is too low...your free t4 should get any higher.

Will you doctor be willing to prescribe Cytomel?


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I take it you meant my free t4 shouldn't get any higher. I don't believe they would be receptive, but I get a new GP at the end of the month which I hope will be good.

Maybe my 88 dose is correct despite my not feeling great. One thing that did occur is my blood pressure is no longer high. I went off my meds for that mostly. But that could just be my body slowing down. My pulse is a bit lower in general. When I was on 100 levo my pulse was still low, but all other hyper symptoms were there (mildly for most but anxiety was high).

I suppose I need to work on fixing my conversion issue. I am taking a supplement which is some sort of liver detox (livton complex). Could be helping but not certain. I try to eat sauerkraut a bit each day. I've adjusted my diet, but I think that was a cause for bad conversion also. I've had a terrible time getting calories when doing gluten free, dairy free, low sugar (mostly just fruit sometimes), etc. I calculated and I was only getting 1200 calories a day...so that could have made things worse. I am trying to increase my calories and allowing dairy back in. I also lost a lot of weight, either from too much levo or the diet change. Went from 175 to 155. So weight gain isn't an issue. I wonder if this issue hits men differently, but not sure.

What's frustrating is all actions I take seem to have other impacts. But I felt like my antibodies going down to 220 from 1980 was good. My initial TSH was 71, and I was a mess. It all hit me pretty fast.

I've had huge stress events over the past year (which luckily are no longer an issue). But this issue causes me stress in general. I've tried to reduce that stress but easier said then done. Thanks for any possible help.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you are correct. Free t4 should NOT go higher.

Fixing the conversation issue is sometimes something that just doesn't happen. There have been thousands of posters who have said that they have tried every diet and supplement out there and in the end, they needed t3. I don't say that to discourage you. Try the diet changes and supplements to see what happens. Just don't be surprised if you need extra help.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Saw a regular doctor today. She is going to test my electrolyte levels to ensure all that is good. She agreed that two 100 Levo and 5 88 per week. Try to get my TSH down a little. Worth a try. No one seems worried about my pulse but me. I hope my heart holds out until I get things sorted out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> sauerkraut





> *Goitrogens* are substances that disrupt the production of *thyroid* hormones by interfering with iodine uptake in the *thyroid* gland. This triggers the pituitary to release *thyroid*-stimulating hormone (TSH), which then promotes the growth of *thyroid* tissue, eventually leading to goiter.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goitrogen

Sauerkraut is made with cabbage which is a goitrogen which impacts thyroid hormone production.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I hear mixed opinions on goitrogens. But I should probably not go overboard on them. I understand if you cook them well it helps reduce that issue. That's the tricky thing with this issue. Certain foods are promoted to help get certain nutrients and at the same time they are said to be bad in another way.

I'm sticking with Gluten Free as it appears to be pretty well supported for being bad with this issue. But I also need to keep my weight up (not the usual issue I understand).

I also think I am worrying too much in general about everything...but I don't want to follow in my dad's footsteps (heart issues, type 2 diabetes, beginning dementia)


----------

